# Clash at the Castle Ticket Prices (UK PPV)



## Dickhead1990

Are they resale prices from scalpers though? Or have the cheapest sold out? 

Since Covid and Brexit, gig and event prices have soared! It doesn't help that the events companies and transport tends to be based in Germany, Austria and Slovakia - which all need visas now.


----------



## adamclark52

I went to get Raw tickets for August and front few rows were all $500+, for a lousy Raw!

we got upper deck for $80


----------



## ThirdMan

Obviously the prices will come down considerably as the event approaches. But apparently 59,000 people pre-registered for tickets a while back, so WWE is obviously going to test the waters to see what many of those people are willing to pay, and then adjust the prices accordingly over time. The same as with any other big event.

ETA: Some people on Twitter are saying they got some upper-tier tickets for 67 pounds each, so obviously there are some more affordable tickets available already. The WrestleTix Twitter account apparently had over 17,000 people in front of him in the queue, when pre-sale tickets went on sale.


----------



## The Golden Shovel

Am I the only one who finds the PPV name misleading? It's not at the castle, it's about 2 miles away in a stadium.


----------



## ThirdMan

The Golden Shovel said:


> Am I the only one who finds the PPV name misleading? It's not at the castle, it's about 2 miles away in a stadium.


Surely Roman and Drew will have a Falls Count Anywhere match which ends at a castle.


----------



## Zapato

Someone was making what I thought was a good point somewhere, but this Clash at the Castle name could be them looking to establish something to tour with in Europe and establish that as the European event. Like the ones they made up for Saudi etc.


----------



## Dark Emperor

I registered for pre-sale on the day event was announced. But still yet to receive a code. It's a disgrace, is this normal?

I will just try and get general sale tickets. I'm going alone so it should be easier to get tickets at a reasonable price.


----------



## toon126

I live in Cardiff, and under no circumstances am I going to that one at those prices. It's ridiculous.

Paid less than 4k to go to WrestleManias - flights, tickets, hotel.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Dark Emperor said:


> I registered for pre-sale on the day event was announced. But still yet to receive a code. It's a disgrace, is this normal?
> 
> I will just try and get general sale tickets. I'm going alone so it should be easier to get tickets at a reasonable price.


My email for it was went straight in my spam folder. So possibly that happened.


----------



## Dark Emperor

CriminalLeapord said:


> My email for it was went straight in my spam folder. So possibly that happened.


Don't see anything in my spam. Anyway i'll just get it on general sale.


----------



## Dickhead1990

The Golden Shovel said:


> Am I the only one who finds the PPV name misleading? It's not at the castle, it's about 2 miles away in a stadium.


They should take it to Warwick and use the castle there. That's legit big enough to host a medium event.


----------



## Mainboy

toon126 said:


> I live in Cardiff, and under no circumstances am I going to that one at those prices. It's ridiculous.
> 
> Paid less than 4k to go to WrestleManias - flights, tickets, hotel.


I was planning to heading down from Edinburgh for this as I feel this maybe the one chance you get to see a ppv in the UK. But at those prices they can shove it and know a few others who are doing the same. 

Hopefully it comes up to Scotland sooner than later.


----------



## ThirdMan

@Dark Emperor I know one of the pre-sale codes was CLASH. Might want to try that.


----------



## Dark Emperor

ThirdMan said:


> @Dark Emperor I know one of the pre-sale codes was CLASH. Might want to try that.


Thanks mate, i didnt see this until late. But i noticed all the cheaper tix under £225 were gone from the presale.

I just got my ticket in the general sale after a queue. The way to buy the ticket is so random as the system generates a seat for you based on your filters. It doesn't let you select seating like usual.

However they selected me decent seats mid level (M37) for £150 which i was happy with. The kicker is the additional £19 added for Service charge (wtf). Anyway along with processing fee, i ended up paying £171 for a ticket for one!

Just about affordable as i am not booking an hotel and travel there and back on the day. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mainboy

Tickets for sale at the cheapest option but right at the top of the stadium.


----------



## Shaun_27

Went for the upper section also. The Middle section would have been ideal but the prices are insane. Always worry about the lower sections for wrestling because of signs, so would rather be higher than lower.


----------



## ThirdMan

Dark Emperor said:


> The kicker is the additional £19 added for Service charge (wtf). Anyway along with processing fee, i ended up paying £171 for a ticket for one!


Yeah, service charges for Ticketmaster are awful these days, especially for big venues. I just recently bought a concert ticket, where the original ticket was listed at $115 Canadian, and the final price was $140 (!). And they call it a "convenience fee".

Had another one at a newer venue a few years ago, and the ticket was $87, with the final cost coming in at around $120. Just absurd.


----------



## Dark Emperor

ThirdMan said:


> Yeah, service charges for Ticketmaster are awful these days, especially for big venues. I just recently bought a concert ticket, where the original ticket was listed at $115 Canadian, and the final price was $140 (!). And they call it a "convenience fee".
> 
> Had another one at a newer venue a few years ago, and the ticket was $87, with the final cost coming in at around $120. Just absurd.


It's really theft in my opinion. They should bring a law in where the price inclusive of fees is stated before you choose your ticket.

The way they do it forces people to pay the extra after going through the long process of selection.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Dark Emperor said:


> Thanks mate, i didnt see this until late. But i noticed all the cheaper tix under £225 were gone from the presale.
> 
> I just got my ticket in the general sale after a queue. The way to buy the ticket is so random as the system generates a seat for you based on your filters. It doesn't let you select seating like usual.
> 
> However they selected me decent seats mid level (M37) for £150 which i was happy with. The kicker is the additional £19 added for Service charge (wtf). Anyway along with processing fee, i ended up paying £171 for a ticket for one!
> 
> Just about affordable as i am not booking an hotel and travel there and back on the day. Looking forward to it.


That makes my tickets to the Rolling Stones and Red Hot Chilli Peppers seem like a bargain! No wrestling show's worth that!


----------



## Dark Emperor

Dickhead1990 said:


> That makes my tickets to the Rolling Stones and Red Hot Chilli Peppers seem like a bargain! No wrestling show's worth that!


Depends on the person.

I've paid £100 each to watch Arsenal play vs Spurs and Man City this season. That is less than 2 hrs entertainment when there is a good chance your team will lose.

So £170 for a once in a generation event which will be 4 hours plus meaningful feuds and all the top stars coming over is not bad as a wrestling fan. I am pretty much guaranteed to enjoy it

I don't go music concerts so i have no idea how much value in comparison.


----------



## Jbardo37

Has this actually been confirmed that it’s a PPV?


----------



## ThirdMan

Jbardo37 said:


> Has this actually been confirmed that it’s a PPV?


Yes. It's the September premium live-event. SummerSlam is in late-July this year, and the Saudi PLE will likely be in October.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jbardo37 said:


> Has this actually been confirmed that it’s a PPV?


We'll see how the final card shapes up but WWE is promoting the hell out of this on weekly TV right now, more than MITB or even Summerslam right now. At worst this will be treated as WWE's recent Saudi shows, which had matches like Roman vs. Brock on them.


----------



## toon126

Mainboy said:


> I was planning to heading down from Edinburgh for this as I feel this maybe the one chance you get to see a ppv in the UK. But at those prices they can shove it and know a few others who are doing the same.
> 
> Hopefully it comes up to Scotland sooner than later.


I think it'll definitely become an annual thing, I expect to stay in Cardiff as well for the time being until other fully enclosed stadiums arrive. Happened with Saudi, pretty sure it'll happen for us too considering the pre-ticket interest. You'll get another chance bud.


----------



## keithf40

adamclark52 said:


> I went to get Raw tickets for August and front few rows were all $500+, for a lousy Raw!
> 
> we got upper deck for $80


I got floor across from hard cam for 130

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inside Cradle

I've got tickets to this. Section L14 on the floor, so nice seats, but £225 each! 30 years since a UK PPV (I'm from London) though so I couldn't not, but I'm basically feeding the system just like they want 😭


----------



## toontownman

Any chance they could finally have an NXT UK PPV in and around this? Probably not. Good chance to do another NXT US vs UK crossover event.


----------



## Nothing Finer

The Golden Shovel said:


> Am I the only one who finds the PPV name misleading? It's not at the castle, it's about 2 miles away in a stadium.


99% of Bash at the Beach events have taken place in an arena.


----------



## The Golden Shovel

Nothing Finer said:


> 99% of Bash at the Beach events have taken place in an arena.


I get that but the principality stadium is a long walk from Cardiff castle. WWE very rarely comes to the UK so on one hand it's great,on the other it's hugely misleading.


----------



## Nothing Finer

The Golden Shovel said:


> I get that but the principality stadium is a long walk from Cardiff castle. WWE very rarely comes to the UK so on one hand it's great,on the other it's hugely misleading.


Have you ever been? They're less than half a mile from one another. 10 minutes walk, tops, maybe 15 minutes when it's rammed. Were you expecting it to actually be in the castle?


----------



## The Golden Shovel

Nothing Finer said:


> Have you ever been? They're less than half a mile from one another. 10 minutes walk, tops, maybe 15 minutes when it's rammed. Were you expecting it to actually be in the castle?


No I don't expect an event called "Clash at the Castle" to be at the castle, who would?

Unless the stadium has miraculously moved since I was there last year it's not half a mile away.


----------



## BabaYaga

I was going to go but I am not going to Cardiff 😂 why on Earth this is not at Wembley Stadium, I have no idea.


----------



## BringBackMankind

For anyone confused, Cardiff castle is about 300 yards away from the principality stadium.


----------



## DUD

BabaYaga said:


> I was going to go but I am not going to Cardiff 😂 why on Earth this is not at Wembley Stadium, I have no idea.


When WWE come to town for a PLE its more reminiscent to a festival as opposed to a sporting event based on how they organise the event.

The layout of Brent (which is a shithole area anyway) along with the crap travel links to get to the stadium would just make it a logistical nightmare.

At least with Cardiff they have the scope to literally takeover the City.


----------



## BRITLAND

BabaYaga said:


> I was going to go but I am not going to Cardiff 😂 why on Earth this is not at Wembley Stadium, I have no idea.


The stadium there is the only one in the UK with a retractable roof which probably played a part considering how rainy the UK can be in the summer and all year round in general.


----------



## Mainboy

BRITLAND said:


> The stadium there is the only one in the UK with a retractable roof which probably played a part considering how rainy the UK can be in the summer and all year round in general.


Murrayfield with the weather this weekend would be perfect.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Mainboy said:


> Murrayfield with the weather this weekend would be perfect.


Yeah but Murrayfield in September is a completely different kettle of fish!


----------



## Mainboy

BringBackMankind said:


> Yeah but Murrayfield in September is a completely different kettle of fish!


Totally agree mate. Would need to build a retractable roof first! With the heatwave this weekend and the coming days it would be great.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

What reckon the chances of Lesnar being in a match here? With Cody/Orton out do need some extra star power still.


----------



## BRITLAND

CriminalLeapord said:


> What reckon the chances of Lesnar being in a match here? With Cody/Orton out do need some extra star power still.


I wouldn't be surprised if they insert Lesnar into the Reigns/McIntyre match, maybe possibly making it a two falls triple threat with one fall for the Universal Title and the second for the WWE Title as a way to separate the titles again and since I don't think they will ever stop doing Reigns/Lesnar.


----------



## Fearless Viper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548109309568901121


----------



## ThirdMan

They've moved a lot of tickets at very high (overall) prices. Now, as the event approaches and more matches are announced, they'll slowly lower the prices to sell the remaining tickets, and probably open up some more seats.


----------



## danimal

Am selling a Ultimate Fan Package if anyone needs it? 2 together. A4 row L right next to the entrance ramp


----------



## Olga of the Birch Forest

BabaYaga said:


> why on Earth this is not at Wembley Stadium, I have no idea.


Welsh Government is paying for it


----------



## Old School Icons

Though I can't go to it I really hope this event is a big success so UK get more WWE pay per views in future.


----------



## Shaun_27

ThirdMan said:


> They've moved a lot of tickets at very high (overall) prices. Now, as the event approaches and more matches are announced, they'll slowly lower the prices to sell the remaining tickets, and probably open up some more seats.


Don't even think they will have to lower the ticket prices (not by much anyway). If those numbers posted above are correct, it has sold very well. When we have the card and promotion is in full swing the final tickets will go.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Shaun_27 said:


> Don't even think they will have to lower the ticket prices (not by much anyway). If those numbers posted above are correct, it has sold very well. When we have the card and promotion is in full swing the final tickets will go.


Exactly, they've already sold 12k tickets more than Summerslam and we re still 5 weeks from the event.

We are going to blow the roof off and show WWE they need to come to UK annually with the attendance and atmosphere.


----------



## The.Great.One

Those are crazy prices, I was considering going as I'm based in South Wales, UK and it's not difficult for me to get to Cardiff. But I definitely won't bother at those prices, I think I'd rather just wait for a smaller house show in Cardiff which they used to regularly do and I've been to twice before.


----------



## [The_Game]

Where’s everyone travelling from to go to clash at the castle? I’ll be going from Sheffield


----------



## Dark Emperor

[The_Game] said:


> Where’s everyone travelling from to go to clash at the castle? I’ll be going from Sheffield


Taking the train from London, only 2hr journey. But no train scheduled for after the show so having to take an early morning one.

Plan is to just head to a bar after the show which will help pass some of the time as hotels prices were ridiculous.


----------



## [The_Game]

Dark Emperor said:


> Taking the train from London, only 2hr journey. But no train scheduled for after the show so having to take an early morning one.
> 
> Plan is to just head to a bar after the show which will help pass some of the time as hotels prices were ridiculous.


That sounds pretty great haha it’s gonna be a 4hr 30 min-5 hr drive for me 🤣. Hotel prices I check now and then and still at ridiculous prices, and a lot sold out. Coaches and trains, not one after the show, there’s like a coach around 4am no chance haha. So unless some hotels pop up suddenly at affordable prices, I’m expecting the longest drive of my life.


----------



## Dark Emperor

[The_Game] said:


> That sounds pretty great haha it’s gonna be a 4hr 30 min-5 hr drive for me 🤣. Hotel prices I check now and then and still at ridiculous prices, and a lot sold out. Coaches and trains, not one after the show, there’s like a coach around 4am no chance haha. So unless some hotels pop up suddenly at affordable prices, I’m expecting the longest drive of my life.


There is a coach at 1am which I considered. But then it’d still be difficult to get home when I get to London that early.

Ha, 5hr drive! What us British fans have to go through for a PPV. It better be a good show….


----------



## [The_Game]

Dark Emperor said:


> There is a coach at 1am which I considered. But then it’d still be difficult to get home when I get to London that early.
> 
> Ha, 5hr drive! What us British fans have to go through for a PPV. It better be a good show….


Yeah the sacrifices to make for this first time experience haha I know right, last I heard they had about 10K tickets left to sell, hopefully they put lesnar or another big name on the card to try and sell them. The more legends I see the better.


----------



## Dark Emperor

[The_Game] said:


> Yeah the sacrifices to make for this first time experience haha I know right, last I heard they had about 10K tickets left to sell, hopefully they put lesnar or another big name on the card to try and sell them. The more legends I see the better.


I don't think Lesnar will travel to UK. But 60k is more than I expected them to sell especially at the crazy prices and they will sell more before the show. 

I think we get everyone else like Rousey and Edge. Shame about Cody and Orton 😒.


----------



## [The_Game]

Dark Emperor said:


> I don't think Lesnar will travel to UK. But 60k is more than I expected them to sell especially at the crazy prices and they will sell more before the show.
> 
> I think we get everyone else like Rousey and Edge. Shame about Cody and Orton 😒.


Yeah I’m leaning towards lesnar not appearing, for the above reason and especially taking a beating from reigns probably written off for a little while. I initially expected them to sell out quick, but then saw those ticket prices on day 1 haha absolutely ridiculous. I am looking forward to seeing edge, was not happy about edge returning recently but not coming out to metalingus. I was wanting to hear that live! Cody is a big loss I was looking forward to seeing him. Quite unlikely as I believe he’s filming, but if cena came to clash at the castle that would be amazing. Cena v Theory, I would love to see it live 😁. Continuing with the wishful thinking, could you imagine if the undertaker made an appearance the lights out and dong, that might be one of the loudest reactions ever in the UK.


----------



## [The_Game]

On the bright side metalingus is back for edge, cannot wait to hear this live! 😁


----------



## Shaun_27

I didn't expect Rousey, but for what it is worth she is now on the poster (replacing Cody)


----------



## Dark Emperor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556403221056348161
Over 62k sold now and still over 3 weeks to go. Looking like close to sell out by show time and prices are still high. Can't wait.


----------



## [The_Game]

Even though we were in UK in April at London o2, the main event was mcintyre v reigns, and reigns had more support crowd was chanting for him throughout haha. Looking forward to seeing my tribal chief again.


----------



## Dark Emperor

[The_Game] said:


> Even though we were in UK in April at London o2, the main event was mcintyre v reigns, and reigns had more support crowd was chanting for him throughout haha. Looking forward to seeing my tribal chief again.


Really? Maybe because it was the first time seeing Reigns with the heel gimmick.

I'm sure the stadium will be cheering Drew. Either way looks like a Triple Threat match.


----------



## [The_Game]

Dark Emperor said:


> Really? Maybe because it was the first time seeing Reigns with the heel gimmick.
> 
> I'm sure the stadium will be cheering Drew. Either way looks like a Triple Threat match.


Yeah it was first time seeing reigns in UK as the tribal chief, was happy I got too at last. I went to newcastle around September last year and then to Sheffield in November, Roman reigns didn’t come during both UK tours. 

With this one being in front of around 70K, I believe there will be a lot of Roman reigns fans, and of course support for drew too in the UK. Their London main event was a really good match, now this is on an even bigger stage, expecting good things.


----------



## [The_Game]

Just brought a ticket to the undertakers deadman show the night before clash at the castle. Looking forward to clash at the castle weekend. 😁


----------



## Dark Emperor

[The_Game] said:


> Just brought a ticket to the undertakers deadman show the night before clash at the castle. Looking forward to clash at the castle weekend. 😁


Ha you're going all out for the full experience.

it should be a great weekend. Hope WWE put in an effort and make it like a major PPV. We deserve it with the crowd numbers and atmosphere we will create.


----------



## [The_Game]

Dark Emperor said:


> Ha you're going all out for the full experience.
> 
> it should be a great weekend. Hope WWE put in an effort and make it like a major PPV. We deserve it with the crowd numbers and atmosphere we will create.


Haha yeah my own UK wrestlemania experience  it’ll be really nice to see undertaker. And I managed to get hotel for that Friday night for £79 which was decent, gives me more time in cardiff and a good sleep in cardiff before the PLE. I’m expecting a great atmosphere, and this should hopefully start Wwe bring PLEs annually to the UK.


----------



## Shaun_27

[The_Game] said:


> Just brought a ticket to the undertakers deadman show the night before clash at the castle. Looking forward to clash at the castle weekend. 😁


Awesome! Have fun. I had a look but it was _so_ expensive. I would prefer to put the money towards the next UK PLE 🤣


----------



## [The_Game]

Shaun_27 said:


> Awesome! Have fun. I had a look but it was _so_ expensive. I would prefer to put the money towards the next UK PLE 🤣


Thanks bro 😁 I know it was quite pricey about 100 haha. After removing tickets from my basket few times, I was able to get a decent seat, so the first level (circle) above the floor level, row A so a good view of taker haha.

I think they’ll start doing an annual UK PLE from now on, as they’re going to make serious money after the prices charged and reaching a sell out. And the atmosphere should be electric, will be good to see.


----------



## BRITLAND

Shaun_27 said:


> Awesome! Have fun. I had a look but it was _so_ expensive. I would prefer to put the money towards the next UK PLE 🤣





[The_Game] said:


> Thanks bro 😁 I know it was quite pricey about 100 haha. After removing tickets from my basket few times, I was able to get a decent seat, so the first level (circle) above the floor level, row A so a good view of taker haha.
> 
> I think they’ll start doing an annual UK PLE from now on, as they’re going to make serious money after the prices charged and reaching a sell out. And the atmosphere should be electric, will be good to see.


Yeah I could see it becoming an annual thing tbh. If it did I wonder if they will just keep it in Cardiff every year or if they will change the city every year and go to say London, Manchester, Edinburgh, Glasgow etc.


----------



## [The_Game]

BRITLAND said:


> Yeah I could see it becoming an annual thing tbh. If it did I wonder if they will just keep it in Cardiff every year or if they will change the city every year and go to say London, Manchester, Edinburgh, Glasgow etc.


it would be nice if they moved around cities that can hold capacity like principality.


----------



## Mainboy

BRITLAND said:


> Yeah I could see it becoming an annual thing tbh. If it did I wonder if they will just keep it in Cardiff every year or if they will change the city every year and go to say London, Manchester, Edinburgh, Glasgow etc.


With Edinburgh you only really have Murrayfield. Glasgow - you have Hampden. Both of these would be great but you would have to hold it in the summer.


----------



## Shaun_27

I think we just saw the final price drop? Tempted to upgrade now 🤣


----------



## Shaun_27

Lessons learned for next time; avoid the rush and the hype. Still plenty of tickets left and way cheaper than they were on release day. Some amazing tickets now available for around £100


----------



## Old School Icons

Dark Emperor said:


> Ha you're going all out for the full experience.
> 
> it should be a great weekend. Hope WWE put in an effort and make it like a major PPV. We deserve it with the crowd numbers and atmosphere we will create.


Under the new regime I'm sure it will be. 

NXT London felt like a big show when I went to that a few years ago which of course was a HHH ran show and that was a much smaller arena.

Atmosphere will be crazy in Wales, I'm almost tempted to get a ticket myself if it wasn't so far away from where I am in England.


----------



## [The_Game]

OMG I just upgraded! So happy. My original ticket was £494 for MIDDLE TIER row 1, I’ve just upgraded to RINGSIDE row 6 for £560. So super happy about that will be up and close, I swear these ringside seats were 1-2K originally.


----------



## Shaun_27

[The_Game] said:


> OMG I just upgraded! So happy. My original ticket was £494 for MIDDLE TIER row 1, I’ve just upgraded to RINGSIDE row 6 for £560. So super happy about that will be up and close, I swear these ringside seats were 1-2K originally.


Awesome! Ringside will be a great experience! How was the process of upgrading?

As you mention the price change; I think the way they did this was a bit of a mess from WWE and TicketMaster. The prices were insane at the start and now they have had to slowly decrease them. I mean, they knew what they were doing and they probably make more money this way, but I'm not sure the show is guaranteed to sell out at this rate which will be a shame after all the hype. If they put these prices up on day 1 it would have probably sold out. There is a lot of tickets left...


----------



## [The_Game]

For anyone looking to upgrade, i fo


Shaun_27 said:


> Awesome! Ringside will be a great experience! How was the process of upgrading?
> 
> As you mention the price change; I think the way they did this was a bit of a mess from WWE and TicketMaster. The prices were insane at the start and now they have had to slowly decrease them. I mean, they knew what they were doing and they probably make more money this way, but I'm not sure the show is guaranteed to sell out at this rate which will be a shame after all the hype. If they put these prices up on day 1 it would have probably sold out. There is a lot of tickets left...


Hi Shaun, well I brought a new ticket for 560. And then I did it through live chat on ticketmaster, telling her I want a refund for my older one that was about 500. She sorted it after checking my booking no problem. I suggest going about it the same way via live chat, as if you click get help with my order on ticketmaster and fill in the form for exchange/upgrade you will get a mini heart attack when you get an automated email in your inbox saying we don’t do exchange or upgrade on this ticket haha. But yeah I’ve upgraded in the past via live chat, so that’s the go to. Make sure your new ticket costs more though, that’s the only way they’ll refund the old one. 

yeah man it was stupid the prices they were charging, I checked few week ago, and their initial prices were similar to attending both nights of wrestlemania. It was stupid, like 500 for *middle tier *row 1 that’s taking the…

thanks man I’m so happy about being ringside! Like really. Because I’m paying so much I actually want to see the stars up and close. That was my plan to sit ringside for this initially until I saw they were charging like 1K or something. And all the shows I’ve been to london o2 this year and Newcastle and Sheffield last year were ringside. This one will be really special though a PLE, I’m looking forward to seeing the stage. 😁


----------



## Shaun_27

[The_Game] said:


> For anyone looking to upgrade


Thank you very much, will try that.


----------



## [The_Game]

Shaun_27 said:


> Thank you very much, will try that.


for anyone wanting to use live chat, the option can be found at the bottom of this page -


https://help.ticketmaster.co.uk/hc/en-us/articles/360017761298-How-to-Contact-Us-Source-Article


----------



## [The_Game]

So with all these blue seats available around ringside, and only few days left, I feel tonight’s raw is going to have to be really big to entice more people to buy tickets. Smackdown was already taped so I’m guessing nothing extraordinary happened as we would have heard by now. Raw might actually be worth watching live tonight.


----------



## Aewwe

That doesn't look great. How many tickets have actually been sold?

I guess London would have been the better choice generally for a big show due to the population and far easier accessibility, but obviously Cardiff is the only stadium in the UK with a roof (which looks like it'll be needed this weekend), and the biggest indoor arenas like the MEN and O2 wouldn't be big enough for a one off PPV.

I could have sworn Tottenham's new (football) stadium had a retractable roof, and that would have been really good, but seemingly not.

Hope it goes well, and that they do shift a few more tickets this week, otherwise they won't be in a rush to come back anytime soon.


----------



## [The_Game]

Aewwe said:


> That doesn't look great. How many tickets have actually been sold?
> 
> I guess London would have been the better choice generally for a big show due to the population and far easier accessibility, but obviously Cardiff is the only stadium in the UK with a roof (which looks like it'll be needed this weekend), and the biggest indoor arenas like the MEN and O2 wouldn't be big enough for a one off PPV.
> 
> I could have sworn Tottenham's new (football) stadium had a retractable roof, and that would have been really good, but seemingly not.
> 
> Hope it goes well, and that they do shift a few more tickets this week, otherwise they won't be in a rush to come back anytime soon.


Yeah good thing it has a roof, being ringside and I saw some rain forecasted when I checked earlier in the week. Yeah cardiff is a way out, somewhere more central would have been ideal. There would have been more people willing to travel to london. I think the main thing is here is their extortionate prices that they decided on initially, and lack of planning, it’s now the week of clash at the castle and all the matches are still not announced for the event. Tonight we might see judgment day vs edge Rey and Beth announced, perhaps theory will have a match, maybe Dexter lumis and miz at clash too, and then the new day will probably wrestle the vikings. Now that’s 3-4 matches potentially being announced on the same week just days before the event. I’m sorry but that’s really poor planning for a monumental event for the uk, first premium event in 30 years, up to 70K fans. What were they thinking? It’s as if they don’t know themselves what matches they wanted to take place.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Its unsurprising there's so many tickets left when they've basically made it a one match show. Gunther Sheamus and Rollins Riddle will be good but they dont scream must see live. Still hopeful something big gets added.


----------



## [The_Game]

CriminalLeapord said:


> Its unsurprising there's so many tickets left when they've basically made it a one match show. Gunther Sheamus and Rollins Riddle will be good but they dont scream must see live. Still hopeful something big gets added.


Exactly, they’ve centred around reigns v mcintyre but they’ve not put a whole lot of planning into the rest of the card. I don’t remember the last time where we had to wait till the week of the PLE for several matches to be announced. I really hope bray turns up at clash.


----------



## Shaun_27

I think Edge and Mysterio bolster the card significantly. Shame Becky and Cody got injured. No idea what they are doing with Ronda.


----------



## [The_Game]

Shaun_27 said:


> I think Edge and Mysterio bolster the card significantly. Shame Becky and Cody got injured. No idea what they are doing with Ronda.


Will be great to see Edge live, to hear metalingus live will certainly be an experience. I did want to see Cody, it’s a real shame he’s injured. I feel like Ronda will show at clash in some fashion, as she’s due to appear on one of the weekly shows this week.


----------



## Aewwe

[The_Game] said:


> Yeah good thing it has a roof, being ringside and I saw some rain forecasted when I checked earlier in the week. Yeah cardiff is a way out, somewhere more central would have been ideal. There would have been more people willing to travel to london. I think the main thing is here is their extortionate prices that they decided on initially, and lack of planning, it’s now the week of clash at the castle and all the matches are still not announced for the event. Tonight we might see judgment day vs edge Rey and Beth announced, perhaps theory will have a match, maybe Dexter lumis and miz at clash too, and then the new day will probably wrestle the vikings. Now that’s 3-4 matches potentially being announced on the same week just days before the event. I’m sorry but that’s really poor planning for a monumental event for the uk, first premium event in 30 years, up to 70K fans. What were they thinking? It’s as if they don’t know themselves what matches they wanted to take place.


It will be a little bit awkward commercially for them as well, because on it's own, Wales, with it's 3m population will not be a priority or core market for them, whereas the UK in general will, and you'd generally associate London / England with the UK more than you would Wales. E.g. when they come to UK, or more specially Manchester/London England for their flagship shows there will be the Union Flags on the entrance, red phone boxes, London busses (if in London), probably afternoon tea references , whereas here there will be a fine line between pandering to the locals, and making it more appealing to the wider UK population.

Yeah, Greater London's population on it's own is like 3 times bigger than Wales, plus far more accessible to the South East and big cities like Birmingham, plus not too far out for a few from Wales, and also a direct train ride (if on, ha) from Glasgow and Edinburgh.

5 announced fights does seem very low for 6 days out. I think I saw Nikki ASH on a poster, so she'll possibly be added either tonight or on Friday either in a tag or match vs Doudrop. I did see Doudrop pick her up and carry her back on a video so not sure if that's a legit injury, or a work, time will tell I guess. I'd probably expect Tegan Nox to show up in some capacity, maybe even as a host type to open the show, and perhaps Dunne / Holland will have something useful to do, but I am looking forward to it.

I do have the WWE Network (and BT Sport) but I see that it is on BT Sport 2, so while my network sub will be pretty redundant this month, it's good that BT are opening it up to a wider market and they do have Liverpool vs Everton earlier in the day, so I'd expect them to advertise it a fair bit during that.


----------



## [The_Game]

Aewwe said:


> It will be a little bit awkward commercially for them as well, because on it's own, Wales, with it's 3m population will not be a priority or core market for them, whereas the UK in general will, and you'd generally associate London / England with the UK more than you would Wales. E.g. when they come to UK, or more specially Manchester/London England for their flagship shows there will be the Union Flags on the entrance, red phone boxes, London busses (if in London), probably afternoon tea references , whereas here there will be a fine line between pandering to the locals, and making it more appealing to the wider UK population.
> 
> Yeah, Greater London's population on it's own is like 3 times bigger than Wales, plus far more accessible to the South East and big cities like Birmingham, plus not too far out for a few from Wales, and also a direct train ride (if on, ha) from Glasgow and Edinburgh.
> 
> 5 announced fights does seem very low for 6 days out. I think I saw Nikki ASH on a poster, so she'll possibly be added either tonight or on Friday either in a tag or match vs Doudrop. I did see Doudrop pick her up and carry her back on a video so not sure if that's a legit injury, or a work, time will tell I guess. I'd probably expect Tegan Nox to show up in some capacity, maybe even as a host type to open the show, and perhaps Dunne / Holland will have something useful to do, but I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I do have the WWE Network (and BT Sport) but I see that it is on BT Sport 2, so while my network sub will be pretty redundant this month, it's good that BT are opening it up to a wider market and they do have Liverpool vs Everton earlier in the day, so I'd expect them to advertise it a fair bit during that.


Yeah London is way more accessible, if they come back to uk for a PLE, I think they’ll host it there next year. On this occasion from what I read it’s because cardiff wales had the highest bid to host it, and I think they were looking to try out other cities. 

I’m curious about raw tonight, it should be a big one, with few matchups being announced for clash. They did a good job on smackdown of building up certain storylines, hopefully they can really go big with this RAW. Intrigued what Usos and Sami zayn are going to say. And I wonder what the role of kurt angle will be tonight, hopefully something interesting. And not.. hey everyone this is your new Raw general manager kurt angle. And I really hope either that Beth phoenix is involved in that mixed tag match at clash or she faces Rhea one v one at clash that would be really good.


----------



## [The_Game]

The same number of empty seats it seems, after that shocking raw I don’t know if they’ve got plans of selling out the stadium.


----------



## Dark Emperor

If you guys know much about business, you will know the word 'sell out' is relevant. It is about how much income & hence profit you make from it. A sold event with 8k - 13k capacity like ALL OUT & Survivor Series will be nowhere near as successful as this event.

They have sold over 63,000 tix out of 70,000 with a few days to go. These were at prices more expensive than Wrestlemania tickets. They did this because they knew they could get away with it and make money unfortunately. The margins on this are huge and a sellout is irrelevant when you're dealing with numbers that big.

They could have sold tickets for half the price and officially 'sold out' but would have made 40% less money!!!


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Dark Emperor said:


> If you guys know much about business, you will know the word 'sell out' is relevant. It is about how much income & hence profit you make from it. A sold event with 8k - 13k capacity like ALL OUT & Survivor Series will be nowhere near as successful as this event.
> 
> They have sold over 63,000 tix out of 70,000 with a few days to go. These were at prices more expensive than Wrestlemania tickets. They did this because they knew they could get away with it and make money unfortunately. The margins on this are huge and a sellout is irrelevant when you're dealing with numbers that big.
> 
> They could have sold tickets for half the price and officially 'sold out' but would have made 40% less money!!!


That's true and fair if they want to do that. Only thing is it means if they do another show here in the near future the demand for tickets will be far less. Or no one will be buying them until they know there's an amazing card in place.


----------



## [The_Game]

Hi guys to add to my above info in regards to upgrade, I booked my new ticket before asking for a refund for other one. And if you use the live chat function when requesting that refund, follow the below steps and when you receive that last automated message, reply to it “I would like to speak to someone”, to progress.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Why are folk still saying “why isn’t this at Wembley”

Wembley doesn’t have a roof!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [The_Game]

@Inside Cradle mentioned to me he tried to upgrade via live chat before buying a new ticket, and they advised the promoter has told them not to upgrade/exchange tickets. Something to keep in mind everyone, sure they might help if you’ve already brought a new ticket and then ask for a refund for an older one like myself. However it’s a risk, probably not worth taking as they get more strict closing into the event date.


----------



## Inside Cradle

Yeah, I wasn't feeling as lucky as @*[The_Game] *to buy new and ask for a change/refund. Still happy with my tickets but they wouldn't let me upgrade at this point. Buzzing for the event though! 30 years...


----------



## Shaun_27

No idea what happened, but a lot of tickets are now no longer on sale. Hardly anything in the lower tiers and middle.


----------



## [The_Game]

Shaun_27 said:


> No idea what happened, but a lot of tickets are now no longer on sale. Hardly anything in the lower tiers and middle.


that’s very strange. I check everyday, and when I selected one ticket only, it said about 1000 and something tickets available. It’s down to 700 now suddenly, I wonder. I read something earlier about them changing the setup to have just under 70k fans in. So maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Shaun_27

[The_Game] said:


> I read something earlier about them changing the setup to have just under 70k fans in. So maybe that has something to do with it.


Interesting! Do you remember what site that was?


----------



## [The_Game]

Shaun_27 said:


> Interesting! Do you remember what site that was?



According to the report, 62,594 tickets have been distributed, and 4,986 tickets are still available. It was also noted in WrestleTix's report that the setup and capacity were adjusted to a lower number.

Source: WrestlingInc


----------



## Poyser

Looking forward to the show! I got tickets during the pre-sale registration and pretty much immediately regretted it due to how obscene the prices were (I got better seats at WM 31 for a fair bit cheaper). That said, back then I thought the show wouldn't be very good but just wanted to be there for the event itself whereas now I'm pretty hyped for the show so that's good!

For anybody that still wants to try their luck at upgrading, I wouldn't buy a new ticket beforehand but you can still try your luck. I did it a few days ago because I was fuming that I paid £281 per ticket and the tickets around my seats were now going for £112.50. I used the "Help with my order" option at the bottom of the page where it shows your tickets. Basically I had to keep persevering. They tried to fob me off a couple of times, but I just kept replying and not letting it drop, assisting it was ridiculous, the customer support was poor (which it really was as I had 2 replies where the agent didn't even address anything I said) and that I want to lodge a formal complaint etc. The guy then offered me the option to make a new booking for the same price or higher than my original booking and they'd refund the original. As the price bracket of my original tickets didn't exist any more, there was no straight swap and I didn't really want to pay any extra for more expensive seats, so what I did is I got seats that were slightly better than my original seats (a block more to the centre, and about 10 rows further down, lower tier) which were £112.50. But what I did was just buy more tickets. So originally I had 3 lower tier tickets, and my new order had 8 lower tier tickets, for the same price. Which is legit ridiculous when you think about it. So I figured I've got better seats so I've gained anyway, but I'm trying to sell the other tickets and anything I get from them would be a bonus. So far I've sold the 2 cheaper bracket tickets I had and recouped about £130 which is very decent.

On that note, if anybody wants to buy seats in L11, row 9 for less than face value, shoot me a DM lmao


----------



## [The_Game]

I don’t understand if I select one ticket only now it says there’s only about 120 seats left, and the map shows only a few too. I wonder what happened?


----------



## Poyser

Tickets not available from ticketmaster at all atm


----------



## [The_Game]

Looks like they had another price drop they’ve got some decent single tickets now ringside for 337


----------



## ClashAdjacent

*LAST MINUTE Clash at the Castle: Selling 1 ticket (block L1) AND/OR ensuite double room in central Cardiff*
Apologies if this type of post isn't allowed, but for anyone who is still looking to head to the show: Me and 2 friends were heading to COTC, 1 friend now can't make it. We booked a flat in central Cardiff (10 minutes walk from the stadium) that sleeps 3-4. I'm offering the room we now have spare - double bed and ensuite - for £190 on the Saturday night - the Friday night is an optional extra if you're coming down early. I'm also offering my friend's ticket for under face value - lower tier block L1 row 15 so a good position, booked on Ticketmaster. Get in touch and we can agree a price as I know things have fluctuated a lot.

Excited for a massive UK show, if you want a last-minute chance for a ticket AND/OR accommodation for 1-2 nights, let me know below. Cheers - Rob


----------



## DUD

Has anybody else had an email from Ticketmaster saying they've moved there seats?


----------



## Dark Emperor

Yeah this is deffo a lesson learnt. For a stadium show, do not buy tickets instantly as soon as they go on sale unless its a guaranteed sell out before day of show.

They are just maximising the money now and reducing prices to get as many extra people in as possible. I see tickets just behind ringside for £40 less than i paid. I'm fuming.

I've emailed them to upgrade to those seats but i won't hold my breath.


----------



## Dark Emperor

DUD said:


> Has anybody else had an email from Ticketmaster saying they've moved there seats?


Yes, ive had it. Moved me from M37 to M20. Better view but not by much.

I can get much better seats for much less now. Emailed them using the excuses of my move and available seats as a reason why i need an upgrade.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Inside Cradle

DUD said:


> Has anybody else had an email from Ticketmaster saying they've moved there seats?


Yeah. I was moved forward six rows. How about you? I've seen some have been moved to a totally different part of the arena.

More below (open to all):



https://www.patreon.com/posts/71395325


----------



## Inside Cradle

Dark Emperor said:


> Yeah this is deffo a lesson learnt. For a stadium show, do not buy tickets instantly as soon as they go on sale unless its a guaranteed sell out before day of show.
> 
> They are just maximising the money now and reducing prices to get as many extra people in as possible. I see tickets just behind ringside for £40 less than i paid. I'm fuming.
> 
> I've emailed them to upgrade to those seats but i won't hold my breath.


Yeah I've had no luck getting upgrades. I really didn't know how quickly this one would sell (assumed double-fast)


----------



## Dark Emperor

Inside Cradle said:


> Yeah I've had no luck getting upgrades. I really didn't know how quickly this one would sell (assumed double-fast)


I think the fact it was in Wales and prices were ridiculous meant it wasn't a sellout.

If they started at these prices, they would have sold out quickly but made less money overall. They managed to sell over 60k tickets at those ridiculous prices.


----------



## Mainboy

Dark Emperor said:


> I think the fact it was in Wales and prices were ridiculous meant it wasn't a sellout.
> 
> If they started at these prices, they would have sold out quickly but made less money overall. They managed to sell over 60k tickets at those ridiculous prices.


If they started at those prices I would have went.


----------



## DUD

Inside Cradle said:


> Yeah. I was moved forward six rows. How about you? I've seen some have been moved to a totally different part of the arena.
> 
> More below (open to all):
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.patreon.com/posts/71395325


I've been moved to the opposite side of the arena which is annoying as we wanted to sit behind the cameras.

Looking at the link you posted I imagine our area is going to be taped off.


----------



## alexpalmyra92

I’ve had my seats changed to a crap section of the stadium that are not even worth the money I paid does anyone know what I can do here as I just want my money back at this point can someone post what Patreon is saying on that link it doesn’t work for me thanks


----------



## Dark Emperor

alexpalmyra92 said:


> I’ve had my seats changed to a crap section of the stadium that are not even worth the money I paid does anyone know what I can do here as I just want my money back at this point can someone post what Patreon is saying on that link it doesn’t work for me thanks


Login to your ticketmaster account and click on help with my ticket.

Then send them a message. If that doesn't work, just call them. They will likely upgrade you to better seats. Not likely to get a refund as they usually cover themselves in the terms.

I was moved to admittedly slightly better seats but i am planning to call and use the fact as i was moved as an excuse to be upgraded to better seats which are currently significantly cheaper than i paid.


----------



## alexpalmyra92

Thanks they have said that they won’t refund me and didn’t give the option to move either

This is honestly an absolute disgrace that they can get away with this. I’m probably not even going to bother going now as it has completely ruined the event for me


----------



## alexpalmyra92

If anyone wants tickets for tomorrow please get in contact with me willing to sell at a good price just to get them off my hands !


----------



## Dark Emperor

alexpalmyra92 said:


> Thanks they have said that they won’t refund me and didn’t give the option to move either
> 
> This is honestly an absolute disgrace that they can get away with this. I’m probably not even going to bother going now as it has completely ruined the event for me


Yeah looks like they are being strict on the moving thing as others must be trying. Where did they move you from and to?

You have already spent the money so you might as well go. Once the show starts, i'm sure you'll enjoy it. This is the first time we have all the stars turning up with even part timers like Edge & Rousey (Only Cody & Lesnar are missing) . Plus all in meaningful matches plus a potential title change.


----------



## DUD

Yeah the atmosphere should still be great @alexpalmyra92 don't let those tits completely ruin it for you.


----------



## alexpalmyra92

Yeah I am just a bit upset about it all given I paid a lot for them, it looks like my seats are behind the ramp now 

I am just weighing up whether it is worth it as I am travelling quite far and my hotel still has free cancellation

Thanks for the support though I’ll try and cheer up and go tomorrow


----------



## Dark Emperor

alexpalmyra92 said:


> Yeah I am just a bit upset about it all given I paid a lot for them, it looks like my seats are behind the ramp now
> 
> I am just weighing up whether it is worth it as I am travelling quite far and my hotel still has free cancellation
> 
> Thanks for the support though I’ll try and cheer up and go tomorrow


I feel your frustration mate. I paid £170 for tickets now going to £60! Then £55 for train from London, this was cheapest possible.

I avoided the hotel as it was extortionate and i will just go to restaurant for food then bars/club after the show. The find somewhere to watch a couple of shows on my ipad to pass the remaining time until my train in the morning.

A bit of a mess and hoping i meet some people doing the same. But i think it will be worth it.


----------



## GrapplingAddict

Has anyone actually received their tickets yet? I got an email from Ticketmaster yesterday saying my tickets aren't ready yet.


----------



## alexpalmyra92

GrapplingAddict said:


> Has anyone actually received their tickets yet? I got an email from Ticketmaster yesterday saying my tickets aren't ready yet.


Chances are they are moving your seats this is what happened to me and only got them today


----------



## alexpalmyra92

Dark Emperor said:


> I feel your frustration mate. I paid £170 for tickets now going to £60! Then £55 for train from London, this was cheapest possible.
> 
> I avoided the hotel as it was extortionate and i will just go to restaurant for food then bars/club after the show. The find somewhere to watch a couple of shows on my ipad to pass the remaining time until my train in the morning.
> 
> A bit of a mess and hoping i meet some people doing the same. But i think it will be worth it.


I’ve paid 300 for a hotel and thinking of cancelling it and doing the same as you, what time is the first train. Also from London need to decide tonight with my friend what we are doing


----------



## Dark Emperor

GrapplingAddict said:


> Has anyone actually received their tickets yet? I got an email from Ticketmaster yesterday saying my tickets aren't ready yet.


Received around 12pm today. First i had email saying my seats were moved, then they provided the tickets on the app.

Log into Ticketmaster app and it should be there.


----------



## Dark Emperor

alexpalmyra92 said:


> I’ve paid 300 for a hotel and thinking of cancelling it and doing the same as you, what time is the first train. Also from London need to decide tonight with my friend what we are doing


Personally unless you're planning to make a mini holiday of it, the hotel prices of £300+ can't be justified.

First train is at 8.50am for £51. So thats a significant saving, if you cant tough it out for a few hours. We wont be the only one. There is also an earlier coach but that journey time is to long and not comfortable for me.

I'm coming alone, getting there early to sightsee and eat out before the show. Gonna make a day off it.


----------



## ClashAdjacent

It seems like I'm not the only one who's regretting blowing a lot of money when the tickets were first announced. Paid several hundred for a flat that sleeps 4, and now only 2 of us can make it. On top of that there are tickets in our block going for half what we originally paid. So if anyone is at a loose end for accommodation or needs somewhere to stay over until the Sunday trains, get in touch and I'm sure we could sort something out for the spare room me and a mate have left over.


----------



## alexpalmyra92

Dark Emperor said:


> Personally unless you're planning to make a mini holiday of it, the hotel prices of £300+ can't be justified.
> 
> First train is at 8.50am for £51. So thats a significant saving, if you cant tough it out for a few hours. We wont be the only one. There is also an earlier coach but that journey time is to long and not comfortable for me.
> 
> I'm coming alone, getting there early to sightsee and eat out before the show. Gonna make a day off it.


Have a good night

my friend pulled out so I’m just not going to bother now has been a nightmare!

Will just need to make up for it and try and go to wrestle mania one day

struggling to get rid of my tickets also


----------



## DUD

Cardiff is like comicon right now I'm in nerd heaven.


----------



## GrapplingAddict

For those who ordered the souvenir printed ticket, have you received it yet?

I was supposed to receive it 2 weeks after the event.


----------

